# Some of my fish



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

they're lovely !


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

love the kribs!!


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah those kribs are incredible!! quite amazing.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks!
The kribs are really cool. I wish I could get a pic of them displaying, they get soooo much more colourfull!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

kribs!!! :3 

Really nice colours on them too....


But your bettas are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!! 
Do you import your betta? or are you lucky enough to find a good breeder here? ...just wonderful!


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I breed them, but the ones pictured were bought from a breeder


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohhh very nice! I thought i recond you from UB ^^

I do breeding as well but just for pure enjoyment... Small scale


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow! nice fish i like the bettas the most


----------

